# Spirit Halloween has opened a year round Halloween store in Canada!!!



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Are you sure that's not Osenator's house or his storage shed?


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> Are you sure that's not Osenator's house or his storage shed?



Hahaha, funny. I think Osenator lives in a different province then the store actually.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Spinechiller said:


> Hahaha, funny. I think Osenator lives in a different province then the store actually.


Yeah, but he's got a lot of stuff and it could be overflowing his province


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, that's pretty interesting and handy for year-round projects and a Halloween Fix when you need one--like going to Starbucks when you need an afternoon shot of caffeine. I wonder if that's a corporate location or a franchise one. ...They might have sales during the year too.... Oh well not in my neck of the woods anyway.

While the internet has made it fairly easy to shop halloween any time, going into a store is still my preference.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Now, if they make one in Ottawa, Ontario... or not.. my wife would kill me... or the managers at the stores (L)


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

osenator said:


> Now, if they make one in Ottawa, Ontario... or not.. my wife would kill me... or the managers at the stores (L)


I'll solve that for ya. They can make one for Kingston, Ontario - and you can just travel once a month or so


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I would frequent a year round store stateside


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Close to Fort Fright, right, Passi? (L). I go to Kingston every few months, such a beautiful city!


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

Absolutely  Just moved here from North Bay myself. I missed the Fort Fright festivities last year (didn't find out about it until too late). Definitely going this year though!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

We missed it last year too, been there 3 times already in te last 5 years. We can go together of you, the more the merrier. I'll try to get Doto and Mistress of the Abyss to come too!


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

That would be awesome. My husband and I would definitely love some company .. we haven't met much in the way of friends yet - so even some Halloween Haunting ones would be fantastic


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i happened to be in edmonton when they re-opened the store

most of the good props are gone ... it looks to be left over stuff from last season ... a ton of costumes

spoke to the person at the cash ... not sure if its an owner or not ... but they're trying this as an experiment ... their outdoor signs on the store have been up since they opened for halloween '12 ... i was expecting amazing deals ... unfortunately when i asked they said "normal prices" ... i dropped by the 2nd day and they were 50% off their normal overinflated prices ... but nothing really caught my eye ... plus the difficulties in taking the stuff back to tx ... so i didn't get anything ... plus since i didn't do halloween '12, i have over 2 years of new stuff i've purchased, so unless i really saw anything that said "omg, i have to have that!", i wasn't getting anything

having said that ... i do hope that their experiment is successful and they do stay open ... only weekends, i believe

amk


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I think it would be hard to sustain a year round store unless you are in an area where costume parties are huge like New Orleans or Vegas. I can't imagine that props would sell year round except to a very small audience


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

We have one halloween/costume store that is open all year round, AUdrey's costumes and they do have tons of Halloween props and such.. sadly, due to their overpricing, I never bought anything there apart a scarecrow and small peices here and there. The stock have been there since forever, everything is covered in dust. In all the store managers I dealt with, she is the worst. One time, me and my wife, we were looking, and my wife ask a few questions and she got really bad attitude with my wife. Also, I was looking at one prop and asking for the price of it and she storm to me and yank the prop out my hands "Don't touch! You might break it!". I look at her surprise, WTF. "It's 60$! It's expensive!" she blurded out. We coundl't help it but to laugh out loud "Okay.. we will be cafreful..". "We were almost saying in her face "*****, YOU DON'T KNOW WHOM YOU DEALING WITH, I HAVE MORE STOCK THAN YOU!", but we held out tongues. I seen her being pretty rude to others customers too and her staff is awful too. I am still surprised the store has been open for so long. Doto had better dealing with her, I think.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Spinechiller said:


> I just read on Facebook that Spirit Halloween has opened a year round store in the province of Alberta in Canada. I have never heard of them doing this before, so maybe a few more will open up around North America in the next few years. I'm very jealous of those that live in the city of Edmonton. Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...25046255399.135600.84599900399&type=1&theater to what Spirit Halloween posted on Facebook.


In Canada???? Why that's crazy! That's like selling ice skates in Bahrain.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> Are you sure that's not Osenator's house or his storage shed?


LOL! Good point Scatterbrains!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> In Canada???? Why that's crazy! That's like selling ice skates in Bahrain.


wasn't there a thread somewhere here about how we're such a friendly bunch ... and how it is better to _*SHUT YOUR MOUTH / KEEP COUNTER-PRODUCTIVE COMMENTS TO YOURSELF*_?

please forgive me for breaking this golden rule!

amk


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Apparently Hockey in Bahrain is alive and well...

http://www.timeoutbahrain.com/sportandoutdoor/features/30462-ice-hockey-in-bahrain


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

doto said:


> Apparently Hockey in Bahrain is alive and well...
> 
> http://www.timeoutbahrain.com/sportandoutdoor/features/30462-ice-hockey-in-bahrain


OMG Doto that is hilarious! Just when you think you have seen it all ! It must cost a small fortune to cool that ice arena..


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I sure hope that they are successful! It would be awesome if they can expand to all year at least in some places. (in addition to their online stuff)


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

We have a year-round store in Phoenix - they do a lot of costumes, as well as magic tricks and prank/gag stuff. Still, their halloween selection is pretty good. They carry stuff from Distortions Unlimited, Morbid Enterprises, and in general just higher-quality stuff than I've seen at Spirit. They have an amazing selection of masks and a great makeup fx section. I try to shop there rather than spirit when I can, though their prices are full retail and stay that way year-round, and most of the money I spend on pre-made items gets spent on clearance and post-halloween sales.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> I think it would be hard to sustain a year round store unless you are in an area where costume parties are huge like New Orleans or Vegas. I can't imagine that props would sell year round except to a very small audience


I have to agree. As much as I would love to have a store with a nice, year-round Halloween selection, it probably wouldn't be that profitable in an area like this. Give the skeletons gold teeth and sunglasses, and perhaps it would help a little

If anyone manages to stop at that Spirit, be sure to let us know how it is and share some pictures, if possible.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> We have a year-round store in Phoenix - they do a lot of costumes, as well as magic tricks and prank/gag stuff. Still, their halloween selection is pretty good. They carry stuff from Distortions Unlimited, Morbid Enterprises, and in general just higher-quality stuff than I've seen at Spirit. They have an amazing selection of masks and a great makeup fx section. I try to shop there rather than spirit when I can, though their prices are full retail and stay that way year-round, and most of the money I spend on pre-made items gets spent on clearance and post-halloween sales.


Are you talking about Easley's? They did have some nice things when I visited this past October, but I'm not sure I'd say their stuff was, on average, so much higher quality than Spirit, they just had a couple of the higher-end items in addition to a smaller selection of the low- and medium-end stuff. It is nice to know they're there, though, if I need a fix .


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> If anyone manages to stop at that Spirit, be sure to let us know how it is and share some pictures, if possible.


if you're talking about the spirit in edmonton ... most of the good stuff is gone ... all that is left is stuff from last year that didn't sell ... full price on everything

meh, ur not missing anything ... i didn't take any pics, or ask if i could because there wasn't anything there that was worthy of taking time to snap a pic

i asked the person behind the desk for any info on what spirit is working on for '13, but either he didn't know or didn't want to spill any "trade secrets" ... i suspect the former

amk


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

annamarykahn said:


> if you're talking about the spirit in edmonton ... most of the good stuff is gone ... all that is left is stuff from last year that didn't sell ... full price on everything


That sucks, on both counts


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Yay for me, and other Edmontonians!! Last season I was talking to the Manager of the South end store, he said in 2011 the South end store led in sales across Canada, he may have even said NA?? Last year all the seasonal stores in Edmonton did extremely well, it seems we love our Halloween stuff! 

I am going Saturday.....


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Sorry - the next warehouse for Osenator Productions will be in Sharonville, OHIO, USA. 
(MysterE is clearing out our garage as we speak...)

*


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Any deals for me, HallowSusieBoo? (L)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

osenator said:


> Any deals for me, HallowSusieBoo? (L)


$5,000 a month for storage, rather than the usual rate of $50


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Alberta's economy is going great guns, it's Canada's Oil Province. Plenty of disposable income, a lot of new arrivals getting in on the boom. And West Edmonton Mall is a tourist destination, all manner of attractions from a dolphin show to a skating rink to a wave pool. But, a Year-Round Hallowe'en shop? I can't see it being sustainable. Our family is planning a road trip through there this summer, Spirit will definitely be on our must-see list.
Come to think of it, what West Edmonton Mall really needs is a year-round Haunted House!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Actually there is a year round Haunted House in WEM, it is located in Galaxyland theme park. You actually have to pay to go through it over and above the entry fee. It is pretty small, I have gone through it a couple of times, not scary at all IMO, that is not to say it wouldn't scare others? I give it a meh......


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I really wanted the Gemmy "Hellraiser" animated prop sold at Spirit this year but $199 was too much for me..... :'(

Cool that they have a year-round Halloween store in Canada.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

wolfman... west ed mall has a full time haunted house its in the fantasyland neer the roller coaster.. there are only about three or 4 stores in Edmonton that sell costumes or have some type of props year round, party city, theatre garage, pretty party place, and carries costumes, have not been to the store in the off season yet..but i think most spirit stores have generally all the same type of stuff ..high over priced walmart quality cheepo props , there are a few standout props that make me want them untill i get the sticker shock .


----------

